# Bubble on Goldfish's Tail



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

Tank size: 10 gallons
Inhabitants: two Ryukin Goldfish, several live plants
Substrate: Gravel
Filter: Whisper 5-15 plus air stone
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 10ppm
Water changes: 30% every other day (I used to do it just twice a week)

One of my goldfish has a bubble on his tail. The bubble is transparent and there appears to be some sort of free-floating yellow granules inside the bubble. The other goldfish in the tank is at the tail-end of a bout with ich, so I do not know if the two are connected or not (see my post "How long does ich last?"). I will attach photos. In the photos the bubble looks opaque, but I can see inside it. Has anyone experienced this before? 

Neither goldfish is healthy. They have been in a too-small environment for too long, they were unhealthy when I initially got them, and they constantly plagued with fin rot for which no amount of water changes seems to help.

Is it time to euthanize them? I HATE to do it, but I am concerned that they will only continue to suffer and I am very concerned that the bubble on the one will burst and release harmful bacteria/parasites into the water and ruin the tank for any future inhabitants. BettaBaby was very helpful with my inquiries with the ich problem, and she even suggested at that point that euthanasia might be the kindest option. I think she might be right.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Julie.

Julie, I've talked to Dawn (bettababy) about your situation a few days ago. She told me your goldfish, as shown by your current threads regarding their health problems, are beyond saving. Their immune system is no longer functioning well to resist any more disease. I must admit I found your situation very unusual as well. Your goldfish seem to keep getting ill which I am baffled as well more than any cases I've seen.

Euthanasia will be your only option if you can no longer keep them alive or cope with their various illnesses. The quicker to end their misery, the better.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

That's what I was afraid of, but I was pretty much expecting it. I've never in my life had so much difficulty with my fish!! I have a warm-water tank as well, and everyone in there is healthy and happy. 

I think I got sick fish to begin with and then did them a severe injustice by placing them in such a tiny tank. I just assumed that since most goldfish I knew lived in little bowls, I was doing a great thing by providing a filtered tank with decent water changes and everything. 

At least I have learned now...and someday I will get a 100-gallon tank just for goldfish! I really do love them, and I am glad that I have learned so much and just wish that I could have treated mine better. I think the LFS was partly to blame because they knew exactly how small a tank I was putting them in and they did not advise me otherwise (and even said I might be able to get one more in there!!!!!!!!).

Maybe some day I will write an article about keeping goldfish - what NOT to do to them!


----------

